# Three armed men broke into a gun enthusiast's home. The sheriff says he shot them one-by-one.



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.wtsp.com/article/news/l...asion/67-202ec38a-761e-48e0-be15-5b95978a91ed


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://www.wtsp.com/article/news/l...asion/67-202ec38a-761e-48e0-be15-5b95978a91ed


Well, if they don't line up single file, how else are you supposed to shoot them?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

They are (police) suspect of the RANDOMNESS of the house invasion. 

The owner was playing video games, sounds like a young homeowner. 

No mention of his age, wife's whereabouts or children, if any. 

That's why you always shoot to kill, dead invaders can't tell lies or the truth. 
Homeowners gun jammed, should have shot all three at once instead of one at a time, lol.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

I love a happy ending.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

What kind of gun was he shooting? Why did it jam?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Slowalkintexan said:


> What kind of gun was he shooting? Why did it jam?


Put the gun on our watch list, lol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Slowalkintexan said:


> What kind of gun was he shooting? Why did it jam?


I'm guessing probably a Taurus? Sorry I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi-point yeet cannon


----------

